# 06 GTO 226/226 cam only Dyno



## offaxis (Jul 28, 2005)

Id like to thank Eastside Performance for squeezin me in today for a dyno tune. 
So far I have dynoed the car 3 times: 

347/344 Stock with K+N filter and ASP Pulley UNTUNED!

363/370 ARH 1-7/8 headers , Maganaflow Catback, LPE CAI untuneD!

Since last week we have added the 226/226 .585/.585 112 cam and Ported ls2 intake. I have been messing around with the tune myself . Dyno run 1 was with 26 deg of timing and the tuning i had already done. Eastside did there thing and I sure was happy with the results. It just sucks i didnt have my ported TB yet .


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Not too shabby. Now get that ported tb and lets see that dude make 425+rwhp!


----------

